
Terence Tao summarizing current status of P!=NP paper. - amichail
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/08/11/deolalikar-responds-to-issues-about-his-p%E2%89%A0np-proof/#comment-5101
======
mechanician
"It is based on trying to integrate several comments by others that I do not
fully understand at every level, and so may be somewhat inaccurate; please
help in pointing out any deficiencies."

\---

There is something to be said for a guy this smart, and with this many
accolades, being so humble. One need only read Terry's blog to understand how
much the guy DOES understand.

~~~
aarghh
Humility is very often correlated with smartness. I have seen this as a common
quality in most great engineers and scientists: truth comes first.

~~~
mlinsey
I've noticed the same thing. My hunch is that the work involved to reach the
pinnacle of human understanding in a certain subdiscipline makes one acutely
aware of just how far they are from that same level of understanding in every
other subdiscipline. On the other hand, high-IQ dilettantes often think they
already know everything.

------
amichail
Terence Tao's second iteration:
[http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/08/11/deolalikar-
responds...](http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/08/11/deolalikar-responds-to-
issues-about-his-p%e2%89%a0np-proof/#comment-5131)

~~~
joe_the_user
It seems that he more or less reversed his summary of the problems from the
first iteration ... which is, of course, fine given the pace of things.

------
jallmann
That was a crystal clear, high level explanation of Deolalikar's approach, and
the issues with it. Terry's clarity never ceases to amaze me.

